# Stahls� Offers New CAD-CUT� Heat Press Adhesive For Long-Lasting Foil Embellishments



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers New CAD-CUT® Heat Press Adhesive For Long-Lasting Foil Embellishments*

Bring long life to foil transfers with Stahls’ CAD-CUT® Heat Press Adhesive. This new roll adhesive creates foil transfers with lasting appeal. Permanently binding the foil to fabric, it eliminates the need to screen print a base layer and transforms foil transfers from short-term embellishments to a long-lasting decorating treatment. 

Simply create the graphic using your vinyl cutter, weed and apply the adhesive design and then apply the foil. Capable of holding fine detail, CAD-CUT® Heat Press Adhesive can be used with the 14 colors of Stahls’ Heat Transfer Foil to create high-end fashion looks, including metallic high-luster and matte finishes and distressed and multicolor effects. It can be used on cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blends. 

It comes on a sticky carrier in an 11.8-inch width, in 5- and 10-yard rolls. To view on the website, go to https://www.stahls.com/heat-transfer-foil-adhesive.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

